# Re-loading .45 Colt and Remington .44 Mag



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Getting set up to load these and don't want to spend wasted money on junk loads
if possible.Does anyone here have suggestions on decent loads ?
I have the Beretta Stampede .45 Colt and the Taurus Judge.
Then I have the Taurus Tracker .44 Remington Mag.
I know I can't fire +P loads due to my guns quality.I do however,want to 
be in the upper limit of the guns capabilities.
Powder,primers,and bullets?Any thoughts?Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to apologize sincerely to the Original Poster, because the only thought that immediately came into my head, after reading his post, was, *"KABOOM!"*


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Steve:There are hundreds of recipies on powders,primers and bullets on loading any bullet.Just trying to save time and money is all.I would still have to check my books on their ideas.Just to make sure they exist and are safe.Never would I just take someones word without making sure they are safe.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

But yes,after reading the original post I could see how
one could look at it that way.It may still go KaBoom!,but
it will be by the book.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*.44 magnum suggested loads*

I have been shooting & reloading the .44 magnum since 1977. My pistol of choice is the s&w model 29b with a 6.5" barrel which was magnaported late in 1977. Btw: Sincerely recommend you send your revolvers (.357 & larger) to "magnaport international" to have the barrels ported. Will reduce muzzle climb about 40%.

I have to assume you have already prepped the brass cases properly, so here you go:

Light recoil, very accurate, long brass life, practice, target shooting, good for everything load: 240 /250 grain cast/swagged lead bullet---8.0 grains unique powder--large pistol standard primer (any brand name)----900 to 1100 fps (depending on your barrel length)

good shooting & keep em in the 10-ring !!!!!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I handload .44 magnum for rifle rounds, for hunting, but I don't have a recipe for the kind of loads you need for those revolvers. The Beretta, though a nice revolver is not built for heavy loads, and who knows what any particular Taurus can handle on a given day?

I would load at least 10% under the published recipe and work up (or down, for that matter) in half grain increments, till I found one that shot close to POA, and then mass produce that one, for plinking and practice. For hunting, I would buy a Ruger Blackhawk and work up something hot.

EDIT: Depending on how fast burning your selected powder is, the half grain suggestion may be off. I was assuming slow burning magnum type powders, like 2400, that have a high volume. But if you are using something faster, like Unique, you might need to drop down to 0.1 or 0.2 gr. increments.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Guru:Yes I show that load in the neighborhood of many loads in
my Lyman manual.Sounds like a great recepie for range firing.
That's what I was looking for.Some proven loads that,as you know,
saves time and money over the hit and miss you can encounter 
when you try this and that.Thanks.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bisley:You are right about the Taurus line of weaponry.Knock on wood,
but I've been real fortunate to have aquired some good ones.The Taurus 
Judge has a 6 1/2 " bbl.I bought it for range shooting.I have the .45 Colt Stampede
from the Beretta line and then the .44 mag Taurus Tracker.Like I say 
they've been good to me.So far.I'll keep posting here on the outcome of
my adventure in reloading for them..Thanks guys.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

You are most welcome bayhawk2. Almost 40 years ago & old dude 30 years older than me taught me the art & science of reloading metallic cartridges. His name was clyde e. Fischer, charter member of the knife makers guild, who died in 2001. I am now passing on this info to you in 2010 at the age of 59 years. 

Tip: Make close friends with shooting / reloading mentors who are at least 20 years older than you. Climb in their shirt pocket & do not climb out until they die !!!! You cannot learn anything about life, guns, & reloading hanging out with fellows you own age---they cannot teach you a darn thing about life or things that go bang & how to do it safely. Thanks for listening to an old poot who loves to teach young folks.

Ps: I will be 60 in feb 2011 & have friends who are in their 80's------guru1911


----------

